# No hi def pic, help...



## supersport6 (May 3, 2010)

Not sure if anyone can help but I have a problem getting hi def from my ps3 blu-ray. I have the following equip in my 600sq ft HT. The system is about 3 yrs old and is fantastic, my dream room.

DVD player Denon DVD-1920
Blu-Ray / game player Sony PS3
Receiver Denon AVR-2106
Projector Panasonic PT-AE900U (Hi def)
Speakers JBL
Screen size 156" diag
Connecting Cables Component
Picture quality with DVD Excellent

My Sony PS3, DVD player and projector have HDMI connections, my receiver doesn't. When I watch a BRD the picture quality is about the same as a dvd, which is actually very good in this room but I was expecting much more. When I tried to set up the PS3 and the projector to hi def, (1080) it wouldn't let me. It runs at 480 and I cant change the settings. The settings are there I just cant access them, is it because I don't have HDMI capability on the receiver or am I overlooking a setting? Thanks in advance for any help you can give. :hissyfit:


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

1080p requires an HDMI connection. Component video (3 coax cables, red/green/blue colorcodes) can support 480i, 480p, 720p, or 1080i. Composite video (single coax cable, yellow colorcode) can only support 480i.

If your projector has one or more HDMI connectors, you might try cabling your PS3 and/or DVD player directly to it using HDMI, and connect their digital audio outputs to the AVR.

I don't know why only 480i/p is available to you. My understanding is that the HDMI licensing is going to forbid high resolution analog video signals in a few years, but that's not the case just yet.


----------



## supersport6 (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for the info but I still don't understand why I can't see the BRD movie in 1080i if, as you say component cables can carry this signal and that's what I am using between my PS3 and the receiver and the receiver and the projector....


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't understand that either. But I don't have a PS3 and don't know its quirks. The symptoms are consistent with it not knowing that you're using a component connection. Maybe there's a problem in the video cable. You might swapping the Y cable with one of the others. (Video sync is carried on the Y connection.) 

You also might try getting a short, inexpensive HDMI cable and connecting your PS3 directly to the display to see if it'll let you select a higher resolution when you do that.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

supersport6 said:


> Thanks for the info but I still don't understand why I can't see the BRD movie in 1080i if, as you say component cables can carry this signal and that's what I am using between my PS3 and the receiver and the receiver and the projector....


In the PS3 menu you must select the output resolution that you want it to send this is also the case of the receiver Make sure you have 1080i selected and the you have the HDMI out selected to "NO" .


----------

